# Looking for suggestions



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I know this is a highly subjective topic, but I was interested to hear opinions about how I should get Teddy groomed today. 

1. FACE: I love his fuzzy face, but I wouldn't mind if it was shorter--maybe even shaved with just a little moustache left on. I liked his last cut, but it grew out weird under his neck and ears, so I would like for that to be neater. I want him to still look like a puppy and a teddy bear.

2. TOPKNOT: I like the way his little afro sticks up nicely and he's had a lot of compliments on it. So I would like to leave that long. I liked the look of that brown spoo on the other thread with the topknot blended into the ears. I like it a lot.

3. BODY: I don't mind his torso and legs being short, because they do grow pretty fast, but I'm wondering what it would look like with the the longer topknot. I would love it if she could leave the body and legs longer than he was cut last time, but I would imagine anything that involves hand-scissoring is a) going to cost more, and b) might not be do-able today since I haven't given her any advance notice that I wanted it.

I know I'm probably putting way too much thought into this, but I want him to look cute, sassy and unique. That's not too much to ask, is it?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i think a mixture of these 3 trims is kinda what u want


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

esp the 3rd one think that would be perfect


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

hope that helps


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

This is it right here. I hope I get to cut a little mini or toy into this one day.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I totally agree wit this one n_n it wouldn't look bad at all with a larger top knot either.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

newpoodlemum said:


>


I'm LOVING this shot! What a cutie! I would totally do that with a smaller poodle if I had one.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Some absolutely adorable clips there - thanks so much! I'm going to print these and take them with me.

I especially love the black one with the afro. If Teddy were that color, that's what I would do with him, for sure. LOL


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you guys think that little teddy bear clip would make the face stinky because of food?


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


>


Oooohhh, I like the black one's style!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Those are some pretty funky clips!
You could mix the black afro/blended with the face of the cream beneath :O
I think I might try one of these on Harley, even tho' he looks a bit big for them (a mini at 18" oooops!)


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I love that black afro! I'd love to go with that look for my mini foster George!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Do you guys think that little teddy bear clip would make the face stinky because of food?


The only time I've ever noticed stink on Teddy's face is after he's chewed on non-braided bully sticks, then it's extremely smelly. LOL

I'm pretty good about cleaning his face when it needs it. I keep pet wipes handy at all times!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Teddy is going to look so cute anyway! I like the pics, but I kind of like more ears and top know......I cant wait to see him!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


>



_omg!! I love it!!_


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, here is his "after" picture. There are things I like and things I'm not crazy about with it. The topknot is shorter than I wanted, but honestly, it looked kinda goofy the way I wanted it (because his ears need to grow a little longer first). I love the way she left his legs long and blended it with his body. He's still fluffy, but less scraggly looking. 

I love that the groomer didn't mind if I stayed while she groomed him, and I love even more that they let me help. He was being a little difficult while being blown dry and brushed out, so I was able to help out by holding his head still and helping dry his face with a smaller blowdryer. Just another set of hands really, but hands my dog was already familiar with! I really like the atmosphere there, and I like that the groomer didn't mind me standing behind her and literally watching over her shoulder while she groomed him. I was able to give her my input, so if it wasn't done the way I wanted it to be, I only have myself to blame. No lack of communication there. I will definitely make her our regular groomer.

Teddy is very tired now - being groomed is hard work, apparently!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww it sounds like you had a good experience. I think most do cut the TK too short unless your super specific. And I think Teddy looks so fluffy and happy too


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks - it was a fun experience and I hope Teddy thought so too (yeah, right - LOL).


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Thanks - it was a fun experience and I hope Teddy thought so too (yeah, right - LOL).


You know I have to honest when I get my hair done it takes 90 minutes to 2 hours and kicks my butt, so I can relate to Teddy!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

adorable!

Some dogs do great with their owner present and it was good she let you stay. Other dogs will flip as long as their owners are around and do best as soon as they leave, it all depends on the dog but it sounds like you must have a great relationship with your pooch.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I really only asked if I could stay while they groomed him because I didn't feel like going back home and then having to get back out, etc. I was perfectly willing to stay out of sight in the waiting room if he had flipped out, but he seemed to be calmer as long as he could see me. I'm really glad, because I want him to be comfortable while he's being worked on. I don't want it to be a traumatic event for him, considering how many times it will have to happen over the course of his lifetime.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

He looks very cute in his new 'do. 

When the groomer came to my house and did George and Jackson, she told me that often dogs do much worse with owners present. But she felt I was a calming influence on both of mine so she let me stay and I also was able to help (and peer over her shoulder and get some good photos). It made it a better experience for all of us. I'm sure I'll use her again.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

puppylove said:


> I love that black afro! I'd love to go with that look for my mini foster George!


LOL... yeah it does look like an afro! I like it too!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

OK, I have another question. Now that a day has passed and Teddy has slept and been out to run around, I'm noticing places on him that stick out more than others. On his flank/side, for example, it looks like he has a hump. It might look okay if there was one to match it on the other side. I can tell by the location that it probably had something to do with the LIPS harness and it may have been mashed down when she was looking at it yesterday. There's also something about the way his rear end was clipped that makes him look like he has a huge a$$. (LOL)

He also has a few stray hairs on his head that are longer than the others. I can clean that up easily enough myself, but should I take him back to the groomer and ask her to even him up? 

Here's the thing: I really like her, and I want to give her a chance. I don't want to keep changing groomers. I also don't want to hurt her feelings. 

How do I handle it? How would YOU handle it, keeping in mind my previous paragraph?

Thanks - I appreciate all the feedback very much!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

The general consensus on the groomer forum is they are happy to do a minor fix as long as you contact them within 24-48 hrs. It never hurts to ask. I know my own stylist will do that for me as well.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Even though I was a very calming influence on George, he still would have moments of squirminess and another unwanted nick in his 'do would be made. He has quite a few uneven spots (the back of his topknot - yikes!) but for his first time he did okay. It'll get easier every time - especially if he likes his groomer. Maybe it was the best she could do under the circumstances. You should still ask.

Don't you just love how fluffy he is after a bath and good blow dry?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Puppylove, I kinda think that was the problem in this case too. He wouldn't stop squirming either. Not being bad, just not being able to stand perfectly still for that long. And yes, I do love the fluffy puppy!

Thanks, Harley Chik. I'm going to call her now.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That was a very pleasant experience. I called her and she said to bring him in, and as soon as we walked in the door, she spotted the problem and fixed it right away. I think we have a great rapport and I plan to keep using her.

Thanks again for all the input. You guys are the best!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Those clips are sooooo cute. I think KPoos is right that is really cute, made me smile


----------

